# Solved: SIM Cards PAYG Mobile phone



## BOBBYSGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a retro Motorola phone which has been unlocked and I need to get a new SIM card for PAYG with no contract or monthly payment only Top Up when needed. I am quite bewildered by the terms and conditions of the various phone companies. My other mobile phone is on T Mobile PAYG (Everyone) which has suited me just fine but I don't think they do that anymore. I only use this phone for emergencies and in my car. Can anyone assist me please. Bobbysgirl


----------

